# Signatures



## swift (Apr 22, 2006)

Now that we have avatars can we also have graphic signatures? Is there a way people who have dial up to turn graphic features off so that those that do want them will not interfere with their downloading.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2006)

We don't have avatars anymore.  They were slowing down the server too much and that option has been turned off.


----------

